# Virgin Media TiVo - Prices, dates etc



## 10203

Hey Ozsat, how about a sticky with a summary of what's known so far. How's this for a starter:

*Virgin Media TiVo mini site* - here
Including a "Register your interest" form.

*Virgin Press release 01/12 giving pricing details* - here
Standard price £199 plus £40 installation.
Monthly cost £26.50 with a Virgin phone line or £32.50 without.
"The service is launching with two tuners and will be updated with three tuners in early 2011." - some details on a 3rd party site here _Thanks 'Admin'!_

*Virgin Press release 03/11* - here
Confirming 1TB storage and HD/3D support.

*Release date*
Speculated to be Dec 2010 (from T3 here)
"Our new TiVo service is launching in early 2011" on the Virgin site here


----------



## Pete77

LJ said:


> "The service is launching with two tuners and will be updated with three tuners in early 2011."


How could they possibly fail to offer 3 tuners at the outset when their own V+ boxes have already had 3 tuners for several years


----------



## cwaring

Because US Tivos - and therefore the US version of the Tivo software - only supports two tuners.

Though I do agree that it shouldn't really have taken them more than a year to change the coding so support an extra tuner. Perhaps it is more difficult that I imagine 

I think this 'sticky' should be locked so that only Moderators can add _actual information_ to it; with a relevant 'discusssion thread' as a link.


----------



## OzSat

Hopefully the thread will only be relevant for a month or so - and being the only mod here now I don't really have time to update things.


----------



## 10203

Have added a link to the first post about the number of tuners.


----------



## spitfires

Just to update this thread:

Virgin Media outbound called all Series 1 owners who registered on any of the 3 (? 2x Virgin, 1x Roy's) website. Calls were made on 31st Jan 2011 offering an "upgrade" package.

First installations scheduled for 11th Feb. (although one lucky person managed to get it scheduled for the 2nd!) No date known yet for public installations.



okonski_uk said:


> Usual price in parenthesis; 'Purchase'* £149.00 (£199.00)
> Installation Price £0.00 (£40.00)
> 
> For those already on the XL package, the additional cost will be £3 per month. If you already have a V+ and wish to retain this, this will incur a charge of £5 per month (£8 total)
> 
> There is a 12 month minimum term on TV services.
> 
> The discounts above are all that are available - and reflect the cost of whether you Pre Registered on VM's site, Are an S1 user, or on Roy's list. Only one discount will apply, they are not cumulative.
> 
> The call arrives from 0800 052 0980
> 
> Finally, they require a card payment on the phone to clinch the deal - it is NOT added to your account.
> 
> *It isn't a purchase, but a facility/activation fee. The box will not be yours.


Or if not currently with Virgin:



staffie2001uk said:


> Not a current VM customer.
> 
> £149 plus monthly of £29.50 for XLTV and £3 for TiVo
> 12 month contract.
> 28 days cooling off
> 
> I couldn't get any introductory offer on the monthly sub.
> 
> However, as a non VM customer they couldn't find a TV only code that worked. So after much muttering and call backs I get a phone option at £26.50 for six months, going to £38.74 thereafter. So £391.44 instead of £390 for the first year. I expect I can cancel the phone line after 12 months.
> 
> Installation on 15th Feb.





smokie said:


> Currently it is dual tuner, firmware update will add third tuner in March.


----------



## Modan

I definitely registered, and I definitely didn't get a call 

Now I have had a call - WOOHOO!!!


----------



## jonphil

I had one missed call, still waiting for them to call me back.
Have a install date for everything else which I may have to cancel if they don't sort out the Tivo as I'm not prepared to cancel Sky until Tivo is confirmed.


----------



## AENG

They don't seem to be fully organised yet. My confirmation email had the wrong install date, wrong payment method and wanted to install a phone I didn't order. Diagnosed respectively as two direct human errors and one known (to them) system error. All (I hope) now corrected.


----------



## Pete77

AENG said:


> They don't seem to be fully organised yet. My confirmation email had the wrong install date, wrong payment method and wanted to install a phone I didn't order. Diagnosed respectively as two direct human errors and one known (to them) system error. All (I hope) now corrected.


Surely you mean that they are as hopelessly disorganised as NTL/Virgin Media have always been.


----------



## cwaring

Depending on which area you are in, it's possibly TW/Virgin Media, and TW were very good so


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> Depending on which area you are in, it's possibly TW/Virgin Media, and TW were very good so


If my experience of the merger of NatWest in to the Royal Bank of Scotland is anything to go by then unfortunately the lowest common denominator usually prevails rather than the best quality of service prevailing in the course of the merger of two large organisations.

Since to all intents and purposes Telewest was swallowed up by NTL just as NatWest was swallowed up by Royal Bank of Scotland this unfortunately meant that few traces of the better service of the swallowed party remained.


----------



## WasBeen

Can you still register? 
I have read it TiVo owner registration finished earlier this week..... oh no! I have been waiting for this all year and am worried I have missed the boat. Link not working from work PC or mobile browser.

Help!


----------



## Pete77

WasBeen said:


> I have been waiting for this all year and am worried I have missed the boat. Link not working from work PC or mobile browser


You can still register your interest in having the new Tivo with Virgin on this page on their website.

https://tivo.virginmedia.com/public/interest


----------



## WasBeen

Pete77 said:


> You can still register your interest in having the new Tivo with Virgin on this page on their website.
> 
> https://tivo.virginmedia.com/public/interest


Thanks Pete for an answer, but I would not expect this link to give me a special price for being a registered TiVo owner.
I want to save £90.......


----------



## Pete77

WasBeen said:


> Thanks Pete for an answer, but I would not expect this link to give me a special price for being a registered TiVo owner.
> I want to save £90.......


Perhaps an email to the Virgin Media CEO, Neil Berkett, pointing out that you have been out of the country but are a loyal and very longstanding Tivo customer absolutely desperate to have the new Virgin Tivo might do the trick. And by now they will also have discovered that various people like me who registered on the sites for Tivo S1 users cannot be supplied we because we do not live in a Virgin Cable area. This ought to leave them with a few more new Virgin Tivos for S1 Tivo owners living in Virgin cable land who are late to the party like yourself.

You can find Mr Berkett's email address at www.connectotel.com/marcus/ceoemail.html


----------



## Muttley1900

WasBeen said:


> Can you still register?
> I have read it TiVo owner registration finished earlier this week..... oh no! I have been waiting for this all year and am worried I have missed the boat. Link not working from work PC or mobile browser.
> 
> Help!


Which list are you referring too?

The one created by Royfox (for S1 owners) has now been closed (21st of this month), so the other one for S1 owners (that looks as if it is still working) is the VM one at virginmedia.com/tivoupgrade (which was on the Tivo message sent on the 28th).

The one that Pete77 gave you is the "standard" register your interest (that was the first "list" to be available).

J.


----------



## Pete77

Muttley1900 said:


> The one created by Royfox (for S1 owners) has now been closed (21st of this month), so the other one for S1 owners (that looks as if it is still working) is the VM one at virginmedia.com/tivoupgrade (which was on the Tivo message sent on the 28th).
> 
> The one that Pete77 gave you is the "standard" register your interest (that was the first "list" to be available).


I think the much more specific and in depth Video about the many benefits of the Virgin Tivo at virginmedia.com/tivoupgrade that is unfortunately voiced by a Jake Humphreyesque estuary speak man would have been an awful lot better if the voice over had been done by Sexy Sally who did the shorter "you've got here a bit quick" video for the first Virgin Media Tivo site (http://tivo.virginmedia.com).

She positively radiates sex appeal and would have been far more likely to persuade the average technology obsessed but often geekish bloke interested in early adopting a Virgin Media Tivo to immediately part with his hard earned cash on the basis that Sexy Sally would then probably feel he was a real cool dude and perhaps might even pop out of the Virgin Tivo box in his living room at some point.

I don't want to send sexist but fact is that its mainly blokes who part with lots of their hard earned to early adopt this kind of product.


----------



## WasBeen

Muttley1900 said:


> Which list are you referring too?
> 
> The one created by Royfox (for S1 owners) has now been closed (21st of this month), so the other one for S1 owners (that looks as if it is still working) is the VM one at virginmedia.com/tivoupgrade (which was on the Tivo message sent on the 28th).
> 
> The one that Pete77 gave you is the "standard" register your interest (that was the first "list" to be available).
> 
> J.


Thanks for the extra info. The virginmedia.com/tivoupgrade link does not appear to mention anything about being an existing TiVo owner. But I filled it in anyway.
UPDATE: I found the mention of old TiVo box in the features tab - Great

I will check my TiVo box when I get home. It only gets checked once-in-a-blue moon. My V+ box is the everyday one..... with it's horrible remote and sluggish interface......


----------

